# We're going to Haunted Overload 2014



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

We're going to Haunted Overload 2014

Hello haunters,

Some of you know that my "Lost Cemetery" haunt is a haunted trail in the woods that we build every other year.
Since this is our year off I needed a fun Halloween fix.

In my mind, the king of all haunted trails has got be HAUNTED OVERLOAD, which I have admired and drooled over for years.

Mrs BEELCE and I are going up to New Hampshire this October.
We will be in the area at the end of October, and wondered if anyone could suggest a few local haunts or "must do" activities that we might check out.

Hope everyone here has a great haunt season....!

Thanks for your help
BEELCE


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope you both have a great time and a safe trip. I don't know anything about New Hampshire but I see you are coming from New Orleans. If you are driving and you happen to be in the eastern Ohio area, and you are looking for some fun stops on the way, here is a link to a very popular haunted house in my neck of the woods. 
http://www.wellstownshiphauntedhouse.com/index2.html
Not sure how you are traveling but just wanted to share their site in case you might be interested.

Another great place to stop is the old penitentiary in Moundsville, WV. I am sure you have seen it before on Ghost Hunters, Ghost Adventures, and a bunch of other shows. It is about an hour from the above haunted house in Wells Township, just on the other side of the river. Here's another link
http://www.wvpentours.com/index.htm
Hope you have fun no matter which way you go.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Kauldron...Those sound like great stops. Wish we were driving up, we could stop off as we go.
At this point we will be flying into Boston renting a car for the week and hitting whatever spots grab our attention.

Thanks for for the info...hope you have a great Halloween......!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone.....?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well, living on the West coast I couldn't even begin to help you on this one, except I do have a sister that lives in the East and I could ask her if she knows about any places you could go to during your trip up that way. I will get back to you on this!*_


----------



## REAPER KING (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello, I live in New Hampshire. Make sure you check out Spooky World in Litchfield.They do a good job every year. Also Salem Mass is not that far away and definitely worth the trip.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GREAT...thanks Troll and Reaper.....!
Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great time we had in the New England area....!! Haunted Overload was awesome...of course...Erik and crew won the big haunted $50,000 prize this year, and we were there to help celebrate.......!!
The weather was perfect, people were friendly, lobster was endless.....
Could well be the best vacation we've had in 10 years.
Can't begin to tell you all the cool things we did. 
Thanks to all you Yankees for showing us southerners such a great time..


----------

